# Crippy Duck VS Cobra Tucano



## lepseudoquetutentapes (21 Avril 2005)

Salut,

Pour ceux qui avaient pu suivre les mésaventures de mon AluBook, sâchez qu'il lui en est arrivé d'autres... Bref, je compte le faire réparer le mieux possible dans un centre agrée Apple.

Du coup, je veux de la protetcion. Déjà, une Tucano Second Skin Nero. J'en ai déjà eu une, et j'aime beaucoup. Et la School Hymn de chez Crumpler me botte moins.
Ensuite, une sacoche. Là, j'hésite...
Il y a la Crippy Duck (Crumpler) ou la Cobra Horizontal (Tucano). Pour la différence de prix, tant pis. Je considère cela comme un investissement (je compte bien être un pur maniaque après la réparation... plus personne y touche, rituels mis à jour, etc :love: ).

Ce qui est dommage si je prends le Crumpler, c'est que je ne peux plus commander chez Tucano.it (oui, je veux ma housse en noire, et elle est introuvable ailleurs).
M'enfin.

C'est vrai que la sacoche Crumpler a un design sympa, mais la Tucano aussi, dans un ton plus sobre. Puis la poche pour (mon futur) iPod, c'est sympathique.

Le truc, qu'au lycée, j'avais une sacoche horizontal Oxbow. Et la bandouillère m'arrache l'épaule quand je met le PoweBook plus quelques autres affaires. Crumpler propose l'épaulière. Pas la Tucano. Est-ce que la qualité est suffisante pour ne pas ressentir de gêne voire de douleur? :rateau:

Bref, une semaine que je me tate, et une semaine que mon Alu est tout nu.
Si vous pouviez m'influencer, j'adorerais ça 

Merci!


----------



## Macoute (21 Avril 2005)

Dragibus, qui est en face moi, viens de s'acheter un PB 15'' avec une housse Crumpler rouge.
Sur le plan protection, ca à l'air pas mal du tout.
Du moins, ca protège mieux que la Second Skin de Tucano.
Par contre la couleur rouge est discutable   .
A la Fnac, ils ont la housse Crumpler en noir ou gris, ce qui est plus tradionnel.


----------



## Kr!st0f (21 Avril 2005)

La Second Skin ne protège le PowerBook que contre les rayures, c'est déjà ça, alors que la School Hymn de chez Crumpler est, elle, une housse semi-rigide qui protège, non seulement, l' appareil contre les rayures mais également contre les chocs.
Crois-moi, y a pas photo, préfère la School Hymn si ton soucis principal est de bien protéger ton jouet.

Quand au Crippy Duck, l' ayant comme sac, je peux t' affirmer que la protection de la bandoulière est efficace.
Assez rigide, rembourrée et large elle remplie très bien son rôle, seul bémol à ce sac: on y met pas grand chose de plus qu'un PowerBook.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (21 Avril 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse 

Le rouge est... très discutable  

Je sais que la housse Crumpler est semi-rigide. Mais je lui préfère la Tucano Second Skin.
Puis, vu que ce beau monde va se glisser tendrement dans une sacoche... 

Mon hésitation se porte entre mademoiselle et madame :love:

---

C'était ma réponse de ce matin, mais vu les quelques problèmes du forum, je ne peux poster que maintenant. Désolé.

Kr!st0f, c'est bien ça. Je vais abuser: tu n'aurais pas une ou deux photos de ta sacoche? Ouverte si possible :rose: 

En fait, si je peux y caser mon Alu vêtu de sa housse, son adaptateur secteur, mon futur iPod et un magazine, c'est sympa. Le rêve serait de pouvoir y mettre mon futur D70, mais bon... Je prendrais une autre sacoche pour lui 

Un témoignage d'un possesseur de la sacoche Tucano? Puis un versus à mort avec Kr!st0f en guise de comparatif? 

Encore merci


----------



## indien (21 Avril 2005)

salut,
je possède pour mon ibook une housse crumpler the gimp ( = tucano second skin) et depuis quelques jours une sacoche Crippy Duck  . 

Ce sac est super si tu cherche un sac de faible encombrement, de bonne qualité, discret, tout en étant un peu original.
Par contre,et je rejoins Kr!stOF, c'est un petit sac, et fort logiquement sa contenance est "faible".

Cela dit, je rentre mon ibook 14" (attention : sans sa housse the Gimp  , le compartiment est juste adapté a la taille de mon ibook  ); son alimentation, un trieur format A4, quelques stylo, mon ipod, un bouquin et le sac est bien plein.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (22 Avril 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse 

Il correspond bien à ce que je cherche. Mais le fait qu'il ne rentre pas vêtu d'une seconde peau, ça m'embête. Ca me fait de nouveau hésiter 

Pour la housse dite "The Gimp"... Je la trouve très laide. Crumpler ne la distribue plus, il reste un peu de stock chez la Fnac par exemple.

Pour la sacoche, j'ai une petite préférence pour la Crumpler (esthétiquement parlant).
Mais, je veux que mon Alu y rentre habillé.

La Tucano, l'absence de l'épaulière m'effraie...

Argh...


----------



## Gregg (22 Avril 2005)

Vous ne connaissez pas de sac où on peut rentrer un D50 , un ibook , un livre , un bloc notes puis un ibook ? 

Merci .


----------



## Kr!st0f (22 Avril 2005)

Tu pourras y rentrer, mis à part ton dd, tout ce que tu énumères plus haut.
Pour ce qu'y est du rouge ... la mienne et grise 

Photo de sacoche ? bin il y en une sur le site de Crumpler:


----------



## Gregg (22 Avril 2005)

Kristof tu réponds a ma demande la ?


----------



## Kr!st0f (22 Avril 2005)

Non, à celle du post initial.


----------



## Gregg (22 Avril 2005)

Et personne pour ma demande ?


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (22 Avril 2005)

Mais c'est nul.

J'ai voulu commander... Crumpler ne livre pas en France (ou si, en France Polynésienne...).
Et Tucano uniquement en Italie.
Géniaaal.

Je n'ai pas trouvé la Crippy Duck Noire/Grise en 12".
Ni la Second Skin Noire.

Comment faire? Vous avez une adresse?

Je suis très loin de la Fnac la plus proche, et je n'ai jamais vu ces marques. Ils n'ont que des sacoches bas de gamme.

Ouiiiinnnnnn 

Merci pour vos réponses en tous cas.
Au fait, pour les photos, j'ai déjà vu celles dispos sur les sites. C'est juste qu'elles sont parfois trompeuses.
Comme les couleurs des iPod minis


----------



## ols (22 Avril 2005)

pour ma part, j'ai pris l'option tucano second skin et tucano cobra pour mon ibook 12'. 

J'en suis tout à fait satisfait : une fois l'ibook avec sa second skin dans le sac, j'ai la place pour 4 portes-vues de 60, ma souris, un ipod, un pda,  2 livres scolaires sans que le tout soit compressé.


----------



## tedy (23 Avril 2005)

alors la je suis super surprit des tarifs de la School Hymn 12...
Je trouve ça super cher  

Je crois que je vais envisager une second skin et un bon sac à dos rembouré !


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Avril 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> alors la je suis super surprit des tarifs de la School Hymn 12...
> Je trouve ça super cher
> 
> Je crois que je vais envisager une second skin et un bon sac à dos rembouré !


Qui peut me confirmer la différence fondamentale entre la Tucano et la School hymn suivante?:

- la tirette de la Tucano ne s'ouvre qu'aux "3/4" obligeant à sortir systématiquement le PB pour s'en servir.
- la tirette de la School hym s'ouvre entièrement permettant de travailler en laissant le PB posé sur le fond ... le couvercle du sac étant complètement rabattu vers l'arrière

Est-ce bien exact?


----------



## Kr!st0f (23 Avril 2005)

Je ne peux te répondre que pour la School Hymn, oui la tirette s'ouvre complètement, on peut utiliser le PowerBook à l'intérieur mais c'est déconseillé, le refroidissement ne se fait plus correctement.


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Avril 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux te répondre que pour la School Hymn, oui la tirette s'ouvre complètement, on peut utiliser le PowerBook à l'intérieur mais c'est déconseillé, le refroidissement ne se fait plus correctement.


Cet étui épouse-t-elle parfaiement le PB12" comme la Tucano? ou bien lui augmente-t-il exagérément les dimensions externes?


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Avril 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ou bien lui augmente-t-il exagérément les dimensions externes?



Ohohoh 

Ok, je sors.


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Avril 2005)

Toc toc :rose:

J'ai fouillé Google (et même Froogle) pendant une heure, et rien.
Le peu que j'ai trouvé, ils ne livrent pas en France.

C'est dingue de ne pas trouver un produit via Internet quand même. Surtout qu'ils sont encore distribués.
Enfin, il y a eBay... Mais bof bof 

(désolé, mais vu l'état des forums en ce moment, l'édit ne fonctionne plus)


----------



## indien (23 Avril 2005)

Les accessoires crumpler (dont le Crippy Duck) sont il me semble en vente sur l'apple store France. Sinon, tu n'as qu'à commander tes articles sur le site de Crumpler Europe qui livre en France (tu devais être sur le site de Crumpler Australie).

Enfin, la plupart des apple center que je connais (Lyon, Genève) vendent des sacs crumpler.



Ah oui, une dernière chose, la house "the gimp" n'est pas du tout "plus distribuée", pour information crumpler vient même de créer de nouvelles colorie; il ne faut pas ce fier à la Fnac pour ce genre de chose. .


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Avril 2005)

L'Apple Store Français, hum... leurs délais... :sifflote:

Google ne m'avait pas trouvé le site Européen de Crumpler... :mouais:

Tiens, une petite frayeur...
Le Crippy Duck est spécifié pour les 15". A côté se trouve le Wee Bee, apparemment, les différences résident au niveau de la taille (14" cette fois)?
Cela convient pour mon Alu 12"? :hein:


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (23 Avril 2005)

Je viens de commander une Crumpler WeeBee Noire/Grise 
Le tout sur le site Crumpler Europe.
En espérant avoir fait le bon choix.

Je vous tiens au courant. Merci 

PS: Je ne me suis pas fier à la Fnac (encore heureux). Sur le site Américain ou Australien de Crumpler, le modèle The Gimp était aux abonnés absents. D'où ma conclusion.


----------



## Killpanda (3 Mai 2005)

je remonte un peu le topic 

j'ai commandé une sacoche Tucano Cobra Horizontal Limit 12" bleue claire ( ca c'est du nom  ) sur l'Apple Store, je devrais l'avoir ce week end, si ca interesse quelqu'un un test et bah c'est sans problemes


----------



## Killpanda (7 Mai 2005)

bon, j'ai reçu la sacoche ( elle est chouette  )

j'ai pris des photos de l'ouverture  mais là j'ai pas le cable de l'apn ... :/

demain soir je vais faire un petit test de la sacoche 

je sens que ca va pas interesser grand monde mais bon


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

ils sont qd meme tres tres cher les sac crumpler   

dans le meme genre, sac en bandouillére, y a rien d'autre ?


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (7 Mai 2005)

J'ai reçu ma WeeBee de chez Crumpler. Certes, c'est cher, mais ça vaut le coup. Très très bonne qualité


----------



## illya Milapine (7 Mai 2005)

Killpanda a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai reçu la sacoche ( elle est chouette  )
> 
> j'ai pris des photos de l'ouverture  mais là j'ai pas le cable de l'apn ... :/
> 
> ...




C'est bien tu dois avoir le cul qui brille !  

[Ps : je suis son frère ;-)]


----------



## [VA]DavidD (8 Mai 2005)

> bon, j'ai reçu la sacoche ( elle est chouette
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors, quel est ton avis?


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (8 Mai 2005)

Juste quelques petites précisions.

Avec la WeeBee de chez Crumpler, on peut faire tomber son sac renfermant son ordinateur, je crois sincèrement qu'il ne sentira pas grand chose. Le rembourrage est hallucinant.
L'épaulière est un vrai plus. Un confort qui fait que l'on ne sent aucun poids (à moins d'être pire mollusque que moi ).
Je recommande malgré le prix pouvant rebuter certains. C'est un investissement qui vaut le coup, pour peu que l'on tienne à son précieux!


----------



## [VA]DavidD (8 Mai 2005)

En fait, j'ai une petite préférence pour le look du Tucano Cobra... J'hésite, j'hésite


----------



## Disciplus Simplex (20 Juin 2005)

Killpanda a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai reçu la sacoche ( elle est chouette  )
> 
> j'ai pris des photos de l'ouverture  mais là j'ai pas le cable de l'apn ... :/
> 
> ...



Si, ton avis m'interesse. Je cherche un sac pour transporter mon ibook 12" avec accessoires et quelques bouquins format A4 et mon sandwich (oui il faut bien manger). Peux-tu nous dire tes impressions et nous donner quelques photos ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (20 Juin 2005)

désolé pour le post, je me suis gourré .. 

désolé pour le tarvail en plus des modo


----------



## Killpanda (27 Juin 2005)

Désolé, j'avais pas recu de notification de réponse 

Bon, pour la sacoche, j'en suis tres satisfait 
Elle est assez logeable ( je fait tenir 2 gros bouquins de prog + le chargeur de l'ibook + souris + mes clefs  + quelques feuilles de papier et des magazines  ) ( en tassant bien je fait tenir la meme chose sans les bouquins mais avec mon dd externe et son alim )

La couleur bleue est tres discrete 

L'ordinateur en lui meme ( vu que c'est quand meme l'interete n°1 de la sacoche ) est tres bien protégé dans un petit compartiment moletonné pile a sa taille ( aussi prevue pour les pbooks 12" mais il doit flotter un peu ( quoiqu'il y a une petite languette avec scratch pour serrer les parois ) ) 

Bref, je m'en sers tout les jours et elle est vraiment tres tres pratique 

Sinon, un petit point noir, la qualité des coutures des scratchs est peut etre pas top ( le scratch de la languette du compartiment de l'ordi s'arrache un peu alors que j'ai pas franchement tiré dessus, mais rien de grave, ca doit etre sur moins d'un centimetre  )

Dans la catégorie des precisions, la bandouliere est tenue par deux scratchs ( un sur la longueur et un petit en largeur pour eviter que l'autre ne se detache ) .

voila pour les photos => http://hackwa.tuxfamily.org/tucano.mov ( beaucoups moins lourds a ul que les 20 photos d'un mo chacunes  )

En esperant que ca vous aura appris des choses sur cette fantastique sacoche


----------

